# Any Reviews on St. Ives Olive Cleaner?



## ndn-ista (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, I heard this cleaner on a celebrity skincare segment. It retails for about $6.99 at your local drug store. Anyone tried it? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------

